# new olympus camera - iphoto or camedia?



## edX (Dec 25, 2003)

just got a new olympus c-750 for xmas. i'm wondering if i should bother installing the camedia master 4.1 software that came with it or just use iphoto and my ussual image editors. does camedia offer anything worth the space it takes up?


----------



## Giaguara (Dec 25, 2003)

Congrats on your camera, ed!!! I have c-740 and I love it!!! 

I have not installed any software with it (I haven't opened the cd yet). I just use iPhoto... 


Hey ed, shouldn't this be a poll by the way? As a c-740 owner I'd still vote for iPhoto ..


----------



## edX (Dec 26, 2003)

yea, it's too cool. i'm glad you're so happy with yours. but i really was hoping to hear from at least someone who has used both before i bother to install camedia. it works great with iphoto but i was wondering if it works even better with its own software. iphoto seems to offer a few features camedia doesn't and vice-versa.


----------



## The Memory Hole (Dec 26, 2003)

Hello edX.
I have the same type you have. I would have to recommend against Camedia. The interface is definitely not Mac like at all (the close, minimize, and maximize buttons are placed like it was Windows). It is very buggy (some commands do things they are not supposed to), the interface is confusing and difficult to navigate, and it was slow as molasses on my computer (see my specs below).

I would recommend sticking with iPhoto. It is MUCH more organized than Camedia.

That is my opinion anyway. Install if you wish and see if it works for you.
I hope this helps, and if you have any more questions or wish to see some screenshots, please tell me.


----------



## edX (Dec 26, 2003)

thanks TMH. i broke down and went ahead and installed it on my lady's imac last nite and immediately noticed the windows style layout. i didn't try playing around much but i did find it slow and ugly. i tried to create a new album and never could figure out how. if it's buggy as well, then i have to agree with you. i might as well uninstall it. i assume there is a way to download movies with image capture without using it as well. that was my only other concern. i've never been able to manage movie downloads from my previous cheap camera but i also had to buy an IOXperts stillcamera driver to get it to work at all.


----------



## bobw (Dec 26, 2003)

I don't have that camera, Fujifilm Finepiz 3800, but didn't install the software that comes with it either. I use iPhoto and Graphic converter. For printing, I use Portraits & Prints. I think that's the best program I've seen for printing, any sizes.


----------

